# I'm a Toolaholic... (show off your collection)



## jcs1984 (Jan 24, 2009)

I just got an amazing deal on the Panasonic combo at WoodCraft for $195.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

uhh, i wanna post on this but i dont wanna go through hauling everything out and taking photos... maybe later


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

here's about 80% of my stuff what i have pics of.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Do you work or just collect BC? Your tools are to clean!

And you must be single...using the dining room table to display tools would get me hurt around my house.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Couldn't wait any more...


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)




----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Ooooh...linear bearings :thumbup:

I've got more questions now :laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Chris Johnson said:


> Do you work or just collect BC? Your tools are to clean!
> 
> And you must be single...using the dining room table to display tools would get me hurt around my house.


Most of the pics I had just cleaned my tools before taking pics. I do look after them though. And I'm married but have a great and understanding wife :thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

KentWhitten said:


> Ooooh...linear bearings :thumbup:
> 
> I've got more questions now :laughing:



You can't afford them......


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I've downsized, this is it.:whistling


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Leo G said:


> You can't afford them......


I've looked..... I most certainly can.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

loneframer said:


> I've downsized, this is it.:whistling












-Paul


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Where did you look?

I got mine from SMI4Motion.com


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

J F said:


> Couldn't wait any more...


wow cool your Mom buy you those?:blink::sad:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Jay has this too


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Tom Struble said:


> wow cool your Mom buy you those?:blink::sad:


Jay?









-Paul


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Sir Mixalot said:


> -Paul


OK, I can't hold my breath any longer...here's a taste


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Once Riz gets rolling, we will have to make a whole new thread!


----------



## Jean-Marc (May 11, 2011)

Hi, I am looking after this type of router bit, I guess it's the best place to ask. For doing intricate carving, hand routing.


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

Jean-Marc said:


> Hi, I am looking after this type of router bit, I guess it's the best place to ask. For doing intricate carving, hand routing.


Are you going to post a pic of your router?
Where's your tools!?!
:whistling


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

Leo G said:


> And customers ask us why our prices are so high.....Just show them the tools. And then tell them the insurance on them is probably higher than their car payment.


:thumbsup:



Leo G said:


> Don't worry, she's keeping a tally in her head and when it comes due...yer screwed buddy. :laughing:


My wife sent me a message, "I left my keys on your new portable table saw!!!"
I guess she's mad about the saw. It's just a cheap one! Jeez! Wait until the she sees the DW712. 
Atleast, she didn't give me a hard-time about the RO 90, yet. She must think bigger is more expensive. :whistling


----------



## Jean-Marc (May 11, 2011)

Yes, will be taking some pictures soon. Sorry for the router bit, will look after another place for it.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Christ BC I would say you own a hundred grand in tools and never used one of em! All of my tools are beat to rat ****! :laughing:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Here is a related thread in our sister forum Woodworkingtalk

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f15/do-you-ask-permission-buy-tools-28271/

poor guys


----------



## schaefercs (Jul 10, 2008)

i'm just thinking how organized you guys are gonna be after laying out each individual screwdriver once they have to go back in the truck...


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

things are a fairly more organized now on my part. mind you i just finished a job the day before and didnt put every thing a way . so this thread was sorta kick in the pants to gets stuff back where it goes


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> Here is a related thread in our sister forum Woodworkingtalk
> 
> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f15/do-you-ask-permission-buy-tools-28271/
> 
> poor guys


Damn you, it still says Hi Darcy.:laughing:


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

i took a couple videos back in the late winter. i should take pics and update the list a little. sounds like a good project one night this week


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I built my shed to help get my garage organized. Well, the shed is full to 80% capacity and my garage still looks the same.:laughing:

I need a storage container to move everything into, then rip out nine years worth of makeshift storage and do it right.

That won't happen anytime this week.:no:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Damn you, it still says Hi Darcy.:laughing:


188 Days, 16 Hours left


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Leo G said:


> Here is a related thread in our sister forum Woodworkingtalk
> 
> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f15/do-you-ask-permission-buy-tools-28271/
> 
> poor guys


Dang there's a Leo G over there too:blink: he even lives near you:blink:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I know, he impersonates me all the time. And the surprising thing is..he's a MOD too. :smile:


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

Leo G said:


> I know, he impersonates me all the time. And the surprising thing is..he's a MOD too. :smile:


When did that happen?
Doh!


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Been a while since you've been there...eh?


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

i only post on there once in a great while. Or maybe I just never noticed.


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

...


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

Not sure why the last 2 came out blurry. i will have to take some new pics to replace these


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

The Twins:


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


>


where did you get these stabillia's? havent seen that color before


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I have that same generator Chris. Bought it about 12 years ago, and has paid for itself a couple of times over.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

BCConstruction;1249422[/QUOTE said:


> Why do you have so many miter saws?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

chris klee said:


> where did you get these stabillia's? havent seen that color before


They were a anniversary edition. I'm not sure if they still make them or not. i ain't had them for that long.




TBFGhost said:


> Why do you have so many miter saws?


I sold the makita a little while back. I wish I had kept it for the money I sold it for though. the bosch is my framing/decking saw. dont mind the bosch getting knocked around and left out in the rain unlike the kapex.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

really, i think darcy leaves his kapex out in the driveway year round. but thats only because of how every 5 times he types festool here, they give him a new tool. why do you think he has so many systainers


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

woodworkbykirk said:


> really, i think darcy leaves his kapex out in the driveway year round. but thats only because of how every 5 times he types festool here, they give him a new tool. why do you think he has so many systainers


they just give him empty systainers so he looks cool. its like the empty present boxes under the department store christmas tree.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I still have a small stack of empty's in the shop by my RPC.

I also don't show my Kapex any special treatment.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

That's why it tried to take your finger off...show it some luv Darc..even a little.:laughing:


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Here is my. Need to add a framing nailer and maybe a sawszall.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Brutus said:


> The fat max tapes go on sale from time to time at 13-15$. SO I buy a few.... :laughing:
> 
> I have 2 or 3 more in the work van too...


thats when i bought mine. i bought a big 26' from canadian tire, 1 1/4" blade and life time warranty :thumbup:


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> They were a anniversary edition. I'm not sure if they still make them or not. i ain't had them for that long.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Why in the world would spend $800 on a miter saw for framing and decking? I struggle to understand you guys sometimes. I use the Bosch for the finish work and a 10" hitachi slider I bought for $20 for "rough" work.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Some people like nice tools.
Some people like nice cars.
Some people like nice houses.
Some people like nice stuff.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

TBFGhost said:


> Why in the world would spend $800 on a miter saw for framing and decking? I struggle to understand you guys sometimes. I use the Bosch for the finish work and a 10" hitachi slider I bought for $20 for "rough" work.



To be honest I wish I didn't. It's too heavy, it's awkward to adjust, it's not smooth on start up, it's not fast and it's expensive. but I'm a sucker for new tools. I wish I could have had a few hours with it before I bought it. I def wouldn't have purchased it and would have gone with the 12" version of the makita.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

ill post my collection tommorow

If you die i get your tools, simple as that :thumbup:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Some people like nice tools.
> Some people like nice cars.
> Some people like nice houses.
> Some people like nice stuff.


Try being a sucker for all of them. My wife loves it when I see a new toy I want :no: lucky for me she still currently loves me lol


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Some people like nice tools.
> Some people like nice cars.
> Some people like nice houses.
> Some people like nice stuff.


i like nice women, and cold beer. 

could care less about nice cars.. i want a car that rumbles ( 1950's)
i like accurate efficient tools ( no dewalt here, bosch baby)
i like affordable houses, this includes utiltity costs


----------



## Hardly Working (Apr 7, 2005)

I was "asked" to clean the garage today so it allowed me to drag out some of my tools while the little woman was at work.


----------



## Hardly Working (Apr 7, 2005)

Part 2


----------



## Hardly Working (Apr 7, 2005)

Part 3


----------

